
Cool stuff with Raspberry Pi - nicomfe
Just wondering what cool stuff you guys built with a Raspberry Pi, I bought one, and set up a media centre but endeed up not using it very often.
======
brianjking
I primarily use mine for OctoPrint for controlling my 3d printer. Plan on
getting a second to finish up a ambilight TV DIY mod.

~~~
nicomfe
An amblight! thats sounds like something I could use, are you gonna follow any
tutotial for that? do you have the link?

~~~
brianjking
I don't have the link handy specifically, but if you @brianjking me on Twitter
I'll find it and send it to you tomorrow.

~~~
nicomfe
cool, done!

